# Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????



## Michael J. (14. August 2005)

Moin! #h 

Ich wollte vielleicht mit meiner Familie im Oktober nach Grömitz fahren-dann vielleicht auch für einen Tag nach Heiligenhafen. #6 


Lohnt es sich in der Zeit überhaupt mein Angelgeät mitzunehmen?
Wie sehen die Fangaussichten auf den Kuttern im Herbst aus, wie auf der Seebrücke in Grömitz?

-Erfahrungsberichte......    #6 HER DAMIT! #6   









Na los,traut euch |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri .....................................


----------



## Wulli (14. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

Moin,


Nimm auf jeden Fall Dein Angelzeug mit!!! Im Oktober ist Hochsaison, was das Brandungsangeln betrifft!

Die Seebrücke bietet sich natürlich an. Eigentlich sind alle Seebrücken in der Region gut zum Angeln geeignet. Es gibt aber auch andere gute Stellen an diesem Küstenabschnitt.

Wenn Du noch Tipps zur Ausrütung brauchst, sag bescheid.

P.S. Mit dem Thema bist Du hier eigentlich falsch. Du solltest es lieber im Forum Brandungsangeln probieren...

Wulli


----------



## Michael J. (14. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

Ich wollte da Thema eigentlich ganz Allgemein anpacken.Hochseeangeln UND Brandungsangeln.
Darum wusst ich net genau wohin mit der Frage....ich versuchs mal hier. #h


----------



## arno (14. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

Moin!
Michael, wenn Du in Grömitz bist, ist es ja nicht weit nach Neustadt.
Dort im Angeltrff gibts ein Buch über diese Ecke , wo Du überall fangen kannst.
Es ist gut beschriebenund kostet 9,95 .
Mit hast sehr geholfen .
Der Tittel:
Der Angelführer - Ostholstein

Achso, so ganz stimmte das Buch dann auch nicht, da dort steht um diese Zeit fängt man keine Dorsch an besagter Steel!
Wir haben 8 Dorsche dort verhaftet, zwischen 40 und 50 cm!

Der Angeltreff liegt am Ende des Hafens!


----------



## Michael J. (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

@Arno: danke für den Tipp.Werd ich mir holen! #6 

@all:

Ich war schon öfters in Grömitz und kenn so mache gute Stelle.-allerdings nur im Sommer.


Meine eigentliche Frage war aber, wie die Fangaussichten im  Herbst sind!? ;+ 
Lohnt es sich nach Heiligenhafen mit dem Kutter rauszufahren, oder werden die Dorsche von den Berufsfischern zu weit auseinander getrieben? |kopfkrat 
Dorsche von der Seebrücke im Herbst?

-Vielleicht hab ich meine Situation ein bisschen undeutlich geschildert|rotwerden  ....-

Schoneinmal vielen dank!....


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

Der Angelführer Ostholstein kostet in Eutin 5€! Wie kommen die in Neustadt dazu, das Dingen für 10€ zu verkaufen ??????


----------



## duck_68 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Angelführer Ostholstein kostet in Eutin 5€! Wie kommen die in Neustadt dazu, das Dingen für 10€ zu verkaufen ??????




... weil es der empfohlene VK ist |uhoh:  steht bei der ISBN Nummer.
Der Fehmarner Angelführer kostet z.B. 7,95 € ist aber auch nicht so dick...

Aber die Angelführer sind wirklich nicht schlecht gemacht - wie Arno schon sagte: sehr hilfreich #6 

Martin #h


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt jetzt bereits für einige Gebiete eine neue Version, die auch Positionsdaten fürs Angeln vom Boot beinhalten, diese neue Ausgabe ist teurer geworden.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

Moin Moin , 
auf jeden Fall die Watthose einpacken  :q . Im Oktober ist das Wasser wieder so kalt das die Leo´s in der Dämmerung wieder gut von Land aus zu fanegn sind  #6 . Schick mir eine PN wenn Ihr in Grömitz seit , dann können wir uns ja mal treffen zum angeln wenn Du Bock hast .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Michael J. (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

Hab mir eben den Führer bestellt für 9,95€.Das soll die Neuausgabe sein und wie Brandungsfutzi gesagt hat,mit Positionsdaten fürs Boot.MAl schaun.

100% ig steht es aber noch net fest ob wir nach oben fahren, aber wenn es klappt, dann sag ich bescheid! #6


----------



## arno (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

Moin!
Längen und Breitengrade stehen in meiner Ausgabe auch einige drinn!

Wie GPS Daten aussehen weis ich nicht!
Aber diese Daten beziehen sich in dieser Ausgabe nur auf Strände und Seebrücken!


----------



## yasolde (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

Schaue dir einmal meinen Bericht von heute MOrgen an :
" Angeln in der Ostsee bei Heiligenhafen "
ruß Yasolde #h


----------



## prinz des norden (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

hallo zusammen
ich habe vor ende juli bis ca 4-5. august auf dem campingplatz in grömitz ein wenig zu entspannen.
da ich grundsätzlich viel angle allerdings nur im mittellandkanal um und in hannover sowie auch die nahen gewässer aufsuche habe ich natürlichnull plan was da in der ostsee abgeht.
ich würde mich über ein paar tipps freuen wie zb. wo und wie soltle ich dort am besten angeln(rute und schnur und köder) ich besitze natürlich keine brandungsrute nur ziemlich hartes material für die hechtjagt.
ich bin absoluter neuling was das meerangeln angeht, also bitte tobt euch ruhig aus mit tipps und tricks  ich hab michbisher hie schlaugelesen allerdigns nicht wirklich etwas gefunden was mir helfen könnte, nichtmal eine stelle die ich testen könnte.

liebe grüße und petri heil   peter


----------



## karphunter1206 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*

das Kutterangeln in Heiligenhafen kann ich dir nicht empfehlen war gestern draussen fahren mit ihren 50 Mann booten zur Zeit nur auf maximal 8m wassertiefe da hast du kaum eine möglichkeit gut zu fangen ist für mich reine Abzocke bei der Wassertiefe hat der Kutter eine viel zu grosse scheuchwirkung!Da hast du in der Brandung bessere Möglichkeiten zu fangen un das ist preiswerter!


----------



## djoerni (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Oktober bei Grömitz und Heiligenhafen???????*



karphunter1206 schrieb:


> das Kutterangeln in Heiligenhafen kann ich dir nicht empfehlen war gestern draussen fahren mit ihren 50 Mann booten zur Zeit nur auf maximal 8m wassertiefe da hast du kaum eine möglichkeit gut zu fangen ist für mich reine Abzocke bei der Wassertiefe hat der Kutter eine viel zu grosse scheuchwirkung!Da hast du in der Brandung bessere Möglichkeiten zu fangen un das ist preiswerter!



Wenn das Wetter und die Drift passen, fängst du mit dem richtigen Gerät auch vom Kutter aus Fisch wenn er wie im Moment flach steht. Ist halt nicht das übliche Pilker runterlassen. Da musst du schon ein bisschen werfen und leichtes Gerät nehmen. 
Denke das die Dorsche mit steigenden Wassertemperaturen auch langsam wieder ins tiefere Wasser abwandern. Zumindest tagsüber. 
Alternativ kannst du es vom Ufer mit Meerforellenblinkern auf Dorsch versuchen. Zum Beispiel in Dahmeshöved oder Weissenhaus. Dafür müsste dein Hechtgeschirr dicke reichen.
Übrigens auch zum angeln aufm Kutter, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------

